# No Flowering Nutrients



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 24, 2011)

As stated, I have no flowering nutrients...For the past approx. 6 weeks (42 Days of flowering), I have been feeding it vegging nutrients...Fox Farms Grow Big...I have decided to stop feeding it this because I think it could not let the plant bud properly giving it VEG nutes. But you guys could tell me otherwise and I am all ears. 

Is there anything I could use? I plan to get some nutes but waiting on  the paycheck.. Should I just feed plain pH'ed water?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

You see I was doing this same thing and I had to borrow some nutes from a buddy because ur feeding ur plant lots of nitrogen which you dont want / need in the bud stage.... I would say probably just str8 water untel you get payed, and if you dont get payed soon youd might just want to continue with the water... Although I was reading some were that with a proper cure you can feed all the way until the chop.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks rotten, will do that. Much appreciated brother.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey mate, glad you posted here too. Veg nutes have alot of N in them which can be overload to your plant in flowering. If its either veg nutes or regular water until you get paid, use regular water :aok:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2011)

Pick up molasses and a can of cooked beets in juice. Squeeze all the juice from the beets and mix it with 1oz per gallon of molasses. Feed the plant it will love the phosphorus from the beet juice and use some of the sugar from the molasses. Cost u 2-3$ good for one or twu uses....but for sure get bloom nutes


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Moses again and I will try to get those items for sure OG. Seems to be like a secret recipe...  Problem is I have never heard of them besides here...Can I find them at the local supermarket or what??


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to do straight H2O for a cycle or two--flush them a bit--but don't starve them off.  Keep in mind, while your Grow is 6-4-4, Tiger is still 2-8-4.  You still need some N in flower, just more P and K.  I'd third my dosage with the Grow, but I don't think I'd stop it all together.  OG's idea for K is genius.  Maybe some organic folks could tell you a cheap P load from the big box or the grocery store.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweet. Much appreciate it for all the help you guys giving me.

Well I decided to stop being a cheapo and buy some nutrients.... 

I am doing mostly Fox Farm pretty much...

I have Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Cha Ching, and Beastie Bloomz.

I plan on getting the Open Sesame, will this be necessary. Again, my grow will be outdoor. 

Apart from that, the only thing on my list that is not Fox Farm is Hi-Brix(molasses for plants) and Superthrive.

However, its really crazy the amount of products you can put in the plant...Thousands....Shelves and shelves...I don't think I will be purchasing anymore products.. unless something comes up on EMERGENCY. I am straying away from my outdoor perspective indeed, that natural is better.

I'm sure people have stuff to say about this.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

I have another question,(sorry guys): I was given this Fox Farm Feeding Schedule Pamphlet and here it is for you guys to see. It states seedlings should be given Big Bloom( 6tsp to be precise)....is this correct!?!?!? :shocked: 
Well...whatever be the case. Can seedlings be fed?? Or should they just be given plain pH'ed water?? How about if they were put in soil that was not feeded like Happy Frog or just poor soil in general?

Pic 1: Feeding Schedule

Pic 2: Top section of the feed schedule that got cut out.

Pic 3: Nutrients on my shelf.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Well I decided to stop being a cheapo .


This is Highly disrespectful and completly unneeded. Jewish or not i have zero respect for the blatently anti-semetic. Mr Knowitall needs to learn a little.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry but just trying to keep comical nothing to be taken up the *** literally. Its a forum,  and I am not trying to be disrespectful but merely trying to keep it entertaining.

Did you fix it?

I was excited I was going to get heads up... Now it all ends in sadness.:cry:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Stupid hydro store down the street didnt give me a pamphlet... lol Dude looks like you got alot of stuff there man.... I have only used the grow big and big bloom didnt even use the tiger bloom... whoops lol and i think OGs kidding man, and if he isnt wow u musta pissed on his leg lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> .... i think OGs kidding man, and if he isnt wow u musta pissed on his leg lol



No, OG was right--I edited an anti-sematic post...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

I must have missed something.... gunna go scratch my head now lol


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 1, 2011)

Well sorry again to anyone who got offended, but it was also an attempt to see if anyone was reading these and not just me keeping a diary(not my style). 

Here is sort of an update on this situation: 

Following OG's advice, I picked up some molasses but not the beet juice.

Here are some pictures: My issue now is the chances of Re-Vegging if it's not taking place already. You be the judge.........................................suggestions..??


----------



## nouvellechef (May 1, 2011)

I saw your other post. Stop buying clones until you get the growing thing down. Stick with what you have, learn them. No flowering nutrients, talk of re-veg. Focus, read here and dial in with maybe just one strain if that's all you can afford for nutrients or whatever. It's really important to understand the full cycle of chronic and not have misteps. Every misstep, whether it be veg or flower, hurts them in some way. 

Don't worry about ppl chiming in on your grow journal, either. Takes time for people to warm up to you and also you posting in other threads, etc. 

Oh. Straight awesome pics help too  GL


----------



## BBFan (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on getting the right nutes.  It appears that you are way behind for 42 days, regardless of strain- those buds should be much bigger by now.

Put up a full shot and you'll get better feedback.

And remember- this is a global community- there is no place here for any race/ethnical based comments.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 1, 2011)

Ohhhhh, I finally figured out what happened, you dropped the J word n  a bad manner! .... yikes..


----------

